# Joystick or gamepad for laptop gaming ?



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi

Which is more better for playing FPS games on laptop 

Joystick or gamepad and why ? 

Joystick 1295/-
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/joysticks/devices/302&cl=in,en

Gamepad 750/-
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/controllers/devices/301&cl=in,en

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 28, 2009)

I was thinking of buying this *cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170410798749

but it's too costly 

_


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Fps games are best played with a mouse.. according to me..
but if u insist , gamepad would definetly be a better choice


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

Definitely a gamepad. An xbox 360 controller should be perfect.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 29, 2009)

^^is it enjoyable by mouse or by xbox controller ? which is more gud ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

as people say k/b+mouse is best for FPS games. Look for MX518 logitech mouse.


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

Keyboard + Mouse PWNS them all!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 29, 2009)

KB and mouse is the best.....keep the game pad for games like Devil may cry and prince of persia...


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 30, 2009)

ok ..fir to gamepad ya joystick lena bekar hai ..tell me any gud and cheap USB KB for my lappu ? my acer 5536 keys are too small for gaming


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Logitech kbd+ mouse combo comes for 700 bucks or so. I say stick to laptop keyboard and get a good gaming mouse like MX518 @ 1.5k. Other than FPS games, best bet it Xbox 360 wired controller for 1.2k.


----------



## rajat (Nov 30, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Fps games are best played with a mouse.. according to me..
> but if u insist , gamepad would definetly be a better choice




 i am using a logitech mx 518 and i dont need to use a gamepad or joustick. keyboard i use tvs gold ..no frill but absolute reliability as i keep on thumping the keys....it gives no issues...thanks..


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

TVS Gold is a great keyboard, although it is PS/2, not USB. My friends have been using it for 5-9 years, no issues.


----------

